# Underworld - 4K Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

redacted


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Those looking for an upgrade over the 1080P version? Yep, that's me so I'll be adding it to the collection.


----------

